# WOW LIMA DETALLES Y ESPLENDOR COLONIAL



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

En serio lima tiene monumentos muy bellos, lástima que ahora se haga cualquier porquería con tal de sustentar el sueldo de alcalde


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Q bonita está la CIudad de los Reyes!


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Bienvenida Claudia


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:wave: gracias fergon por la bienenida


----------



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Que threadazo por favor! FriendLima! excelentes fotos!... increíble..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Fotos de calidad y sobre todo de los detalles que hacen de nuestra lima colonial una de las mas hermozas de América


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Buenazas!!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Vale la pena, lindo thread, que destaque lo que si tiene Lima, no tendra rascacielos de 40 a 100 pisos, pero en arquitectura colonial muy pocas ciudades latinoamericanas le llegan a tocar los tobillos. Saquen a relucir eso a todos los foristas del mundo. Aun, falta mucho por hacer


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

umm yo creo que lima combina perfectamente lo antiguo con lo moderno... aunque los bastantes edficios que tiene no le veo xque cosntruirles mas pero siempre es neceserio tener mas grandes los edficios mas bien pienso que con el corredor vial de lima esta ciudad quedara muy bien... ojala que algun dia arequipa tenga mas edificos de mas altura y mas densidad ...


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> umm yo creo que lima combina perfectamente lo antiguo con lo moderno... aunque los bastantes edficios que tiene no le veo xque cosntruirles mas pero siempre es neceserio tener mas grandes los edficios mas bien pienso que con el corredor vial de lima esta ciudad quedara muy bien... ojala que algun dia arequipa tenga mas edificos de mas altura y mas densidad ...


estoy seguro q si...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Arequipa los necesita porque si no quieren destruir mas campi~a tienen que crecer hacia arriba.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bueno es recordar estas imagenes...


----------

